# Allergic to bearded dragon?



## kijala (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to this so sorry if it's in the wrong section!
Our children have been keeping on and on for a bearded dragon so 2 weeks ago, after doing lots of research, we finally got one.
She seems to have settled in well, everyone loves her but since we've had her my husband has been suffering with a tight chest, wheezing and sneeezing.
We thought he would be ok with a reptile as it has no fur/feathers but now we're not so sure?
Could he be allergic to her? Or could it be the calci sand/crickets/something else?
Any ideas please on what it could be as we really don't want to have to get rid of her.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I would venture a guess at it being the crickets. Try moving them to a different room, out of the way and see if it makes a difference.

Also, if you're using calci-sand, there's a lot of threads on that particular substrate. Erm, lets just say it's not a favourite on here as it can be quite dangerous for your dragons. Have a search on this site for it (mostly the lizard section) and then see if you still feel the same way


----------



## kijala (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for your response. We moved the crickets yesterday but no better yet though I guess it's early days? 
When doing the research before buying our beardie we weren't going to use calci sand but when we bought her we were told it was the best thing to use and was very unlikely to cause harm so it's hard to know who to listen to!
We were going to get rid of the sand and try maybe reptile carpet or something similar as wondered if the dust from the sand could be causing the allergy?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

It could possibly be the sand, forgot how dusty it can be!

Shops will suggest this substrate as they don't do their own research regarding the problems with it (they just read what's on the packet, which is often wrong!), and they get more money that way when it comes to replacing it every x months.

Recommended substrates includes lino and slate, but have a search around and see what you find!


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

The dust from calci sand can be very irritating, for the ainimal and it's owners! It may be the cause for the wheezing so best bet is take it away and replace with tiling or some repti carpet as you have mentioned! I've not heard of lizards irritating allergies so hopefully it's something you can change. Either way the dragon will be much happier without that sand. Could it be the bran that the crickets come in? A rep cleaning spray?


----------



## kijala (Jan 18, 2013)

Again conflicting advice as we put slate down as we'd read it was a good substrate yet when we told the man in the shop this he said he'd never heard of it! Will stick with our original plan then as sounds like the sand is doing no one any favours!! Hadn't thought of the bran, can't really remove that one totally? Will start with getting rid of the sand and let you know.

Thanks for the advice guys, much appreciated as we're new to this :2thumb:


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Shops tend to give advice from the manufacturers that they order from, a lot of the time recommending goods that aren't always the best. It's often good to consult with long term keepers and breeders as well as perusing resources in your own time to learn the best keeping techniques! Some just come with time and experience! I would greatly recommend slate tiling, it's good for the dragons nails too and easy to clean, doesn't pong.. The lists of positives are endless. I only mentioned the bran because of the loose particles maybe? I can't say for certain as I've never experienced allergies associated with lizards before, sorry!


----------



## kijala (Jan 18, 2013)

Again conflicting advice as we put slate down as we'd read it was a good substrate yet when we told the man in the shop this he said he'd never heard of it! Will stick with our original plan then as sounds like the sand is doing no one any favours!! Hadn't thought of the bran, can't really remove that one totally? Will start with getting rid of the sand and let you know.

Thanks for the advice guys, much appreciated as we're new to this :2thumb:


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember there have been threads before about allergies to feeder insects - I'm not sure if it's all of them or just certain insects that cause the reaction, but it is a known problem for some people. 

Might be worth a Google to see if a change of beardy grub might be in order.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I came across this Allergies to Reptiles and Herp-Keeping Products it mentions allergies to do with arthropods.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I use slate, it's the best, no need to replace it and looks fantastic.

Calci sand is awful, as far as I'm concerned, it actively encourages reptiles to consume it, as it has calcium present. I can't say I understand the point of it, as we're all aware of what damage sand consumption can cause.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm allergic to roaches and mealworms which causes an asthmatic response. I take an antihistamine before I do any rep feeding or insect maintenance (gut-loading, cleaning etc). I'm lucky I suppose in that my rep room is away from the house. 

I agree with the others about the calci-sand. Slates are much better. Shop keepers don't sell slates and won't get repeat orders like they would with the sand. I hope your OH finds out what it is that's causing his reaction.


----------

